# 2.5 Mounted in the proper direction in the original quattro. 07k UrQuattro



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

Some folks have seen this car around the net. I have owned it since 2004 when it had a MC2 10v engine on CIS. Around 2008 for the UrQ-25 event I removed CIS and the standard turbo garb in favor of 034 IIc with custom tube header, 2871r, 3" down pipe, and lots more. 

Now another 4 years into that evolution it was clearly time for something new. You can't swing a dead cat without hitting a Type 85 running a 3B or AAN 20v these days. After some deep discussion and serious 07k envy, my buddy Hank Iroz and I were determined to take on a project that nobody else seemed to be up for. 

The goal: longitudinally mounted 07k paired with an 01e trans, Torsen rear. A true quattro. 

The starting point: 










Underhod: 










Header mockup on the stand, turbo of choice is going to be a 35r squeezing E85. 










Here is the assembly set in place for some more measuring and accessory mockup. One major hurdle was the fact that the 07k had no real provisions on the left side for engine mounts. Iroz Motorsport came up with a solution, replace the original oil cooler with an integrated oil junction / engine mount. 










Even if we add as much weight as Hank (98lb) ;o} We are still this much lighter than the previous setup. Significant weight reduction is apparent by the fender gap at the front. 










Here is how much room we have on top at the upper core support, I don't need to sing the praises of the 07k on this site, but in my traditional I5 world this is big stuff. It comes at the price of some unique challenges though. 










Huge gains made down low, room for a nice thick core for a low mount intercooler. One goal of mine was to keep the original core support intact, hacking out the core support for a front mount was unacceptable. 










Tucked in nicely is a dual pass radiator, and we aren't giving up any accessibility and still room for fans. This is another benefit of the shorter 07k, the quirky side mounted radiators that have always accompanied the Audi Type 85's can be replaced with a more traditional and efficient configuration. 










This is a single-core, but promises way better surface area over the stock radiator 










With consideration to all the fitment and measurements, they are worst-case scenario - the engine can and will move towards the rear by 3/4 of an inch once we get the proper transmission mounts fitted. The assembly is all sitting on standard RS2 transmission mounts. 










Still have lots of supporting mods and parts required, but this is looking pretty promising as it comes together. 

This gets us up to date with our progress, which started the end of October.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

awesome car, great swap...looking forward to this. :beer:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Whoa! Classy & Sexy :thumbup:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks awesome :thumbup: 

Is that a IE intake flange? If not it looks similar to ones I have seen them post pictures of, but not for sale anywhere.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

A couple more from the build up phase on the stand.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Didn't think it would be long until the quattro boys got this newer 2.5 engine swapped over! Loving the build. Engine mount /oil filter/cooler pickup is neat. GT35R will perform well I'm sure with all that AWD traction. Great build. Keep us updated!


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

The intake flange is from IE but honestly I'm not sure I love it. It arrives requiring a massive amount of porting / port matching for even a non-molested head. If there is some thought process behind that - I'd surely listen.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

i was hoping someone would do this swap and share with us :thumbup: 

will be watching


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

quattro v1.0 said:


> The intake flange is from IE but honestly I'm not sure I love it. It arrives requiring a massive amount of porting / port matching for even a non-molested head. If there is some thought process behind that - I'd surely listen.


 I made a couple flanges that use the RMR oval tubing for runners. The runners are like .125 offset bigger than the head opening. 


Sub'd on this for sure!!!opcorn: 


Pm'd


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Golf 2.0T said:


> i was hoping someone would do this swap and share with us :thumbup:
> 
> will be watching


 Your project has been a huge inspiration for us. I think your swap has proven readily what these heads are capable of. I have a 2.5L old school 20v in my URQ with a 3582r in a tial housing, big intake, tial WG, and basically the same supporting mods you have to the tee, and it is incredible how much power you are making at such low boost levels. I made 612whp, but that was at 37psi tapering to about 32psi by redline. You were able to do it at almost 10psi less boost. You are also making power a little sooner than we are, even on these terrible cams.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

bump for updates


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Wow great built. 
I met a gentleman on the track who was claiming around 400+ hp on his coupe quattro. Couple of things I saw was a ceramic-coated head, and a bigger turbo.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

what ever happened with this? I contacted Hank about mounts for my project but havent heard back in months, not sure if its something still happening?


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, a few updates.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome:thumbup:

Why did you decided to make a custom oil pan?


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Multiple of reasons, but hte end of the day, the oil pump is where subframes and sway bars are in longitude cars for the most part. The stock transverse pan is pretty nice, but swapped 90 degrees would put the pickup and oil management at a dangerous place. Making a proper race pan was just needed unfortunately. 

Hank


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks awesome. :thumbup::thumbup:

Ive also been watching the progress on fb.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

great progress, absolutely love your setup. the oil pan looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

hey hank I still need mounts for this in my B5


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Golf2.0T, Your project was a huge inspiration. You really showed what this head is capable of! Thanks for the kind words

Yes, b5 mounts will be sold through INA. He is working on some b5 07k stuff. I'll keep you in the loop though! 

IN other news, exhaust is built. 304SS front section with a small strait through muffler to cut down on drone, not on noise... Then just a 4' aluminum rear section to let the i5 sing like she wants to.










We also got it back in the bay for final mockups, do the heat exchangers, route the charge pipes, ect.









































We have 12 days till a show it is going to be at. We are building the motor tonight, then hopefully getting it into the engine bay this weekend and getting the loose ends tied up. We have dyno time on in 10 days, so it is going to be a mad dash till the end. We will be limited by fuel pump to 500whp, but we hope to make that on relatively low boost.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Few updates. After building the bottom end, we needed to make a PS pump work on the accessory drive in order to have power steering in the Quattro. We CNC'ed a pulley and made the offset correct to be a plug and play on the stock AC location with OEM belts and tensioners. Works really nice, and the raised rails on the pulley help keep belts on past 7500










































It is driving under it's own power with all gears forward and reverse. Need to button up a few loose ends and then it is calibration time on the ECU. Fun times ahead.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks awesome :thumbup::thumbup:

Does the drivers side mount connect to the block where the stock oil cooler goes? Thats what it looks like from the picture posted above. 

I bet this will be a blast to drive. Amazing work.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes, there isn't much for mounting on that side of the engine bay, so we are picking 3 m8x1.25 threads off the oil filter adatper plate, then grabbing 2 more that are not off the filter housing plate, for the rest of the strength. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Ahh, nice. I see that now that I paid closer attention to the other pictures. Yeah, there is very little on the "front" side of the motor for engine mounts.

I bet you will sell quite a few of those ps pump brackets also.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Running spring pressure at around 24psi, but we will get it on our dyno soon and crank it up to around 35. This motor is fun.






Sorry for the poor video quality and giddy school girls in the background.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Damn that sounds really good :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Hell yeah!


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

This,is one sweet ass build man!!Wonder if I could get this,setup in mkv jetta lol

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you for helping me make the move, I was looking into doing a 24v vr6 swap then thought why not look into the 2.5l 5cyl. No adaptor plate no starter, I found one for a good deal near me I think the test fitting will start soon for my b5 thank you sir for the motivation I needed! 

Also I didn't see it but what numbers did your car put down? The fab work is top notch BTW!


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

Two BIG thumbs up on this build. Forget all that "stanced" crap....this thing is built to run and still looks dang fine in the process!! Function over form...and your form is dang fine!


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

Funny, it was on the dyno today. They made ~468whp with 18psi and only 6500rpm but ran out of fuel.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for posting this Ed. 

Yes, we ran out of pump today at around 470whp, but we will have another pump in there in the next week. Results are extremely pleasing. At 18.2psi without VVT connected nor any boost control outside of spring pressure, it put down some great numbers. Anything over 6500 started getting lean, and we could cheat the ID1000s, but only so much. We had to call it quits at the following graph. My best guess is 600whp at around 25-27psi. 










Cheers!


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

That was a much better description, can't wait for 600! Gives me bad ideas for the future of my CQ :facepalm:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Been following this thread since the start. Awesome work man im glad everything has worked out for you!


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Any updates or more pics/vids!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

very cool! 
loving the machined cover with the audi logo, and the matching turbo on the intake to the original


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorting some oiling issues, but we have it figured out now. We are back in business with great oil pressure and 25psi pulls resulting in 579whp/512wtq, awd of course. Forgot to print the graph in my haste to get home today, but I do have one of the earlier pulls at 25psi before we played with ignition timing. We need more injector to go above the current 580 and to rev to 8000. Kindof itching for cams too as these stocks aren't appearing too happy at 600whp levels above 7000. Hopefully we will get a set of IE's protos in for testing/running.

Can't post too much detail to spoil a feature coming up, but here is a vid.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

When is IE gonna release cams?

Sent from my SCH-R970X using Tapatalk


----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

I love everything about this car :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## whytemotorwerks (May 18, 2011)

*2.5*

Hank will u be making the mounts to put the 2.5 in the B5 a4 .


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

whytemotorwerks said:


> Hank will u be making the mounts to put the 2.5 in the B5 a4 .


ditto. I never get a set eta from INA


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

whytemotorwerks said:


> Hank will u be making the mounts to put the 2.5 in the B5 a4 .


And B4 90


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

jettaglx91 said:


> ditto. I never get a set eta from INA


The set back right now is that we are redoing the oil filter housing adapter plate (casting it) so that we could incorporate the OEM check valves and have all the proper channels without having to cross drill the part for oil channels from 3 different locations.

I really don't want to go down the road we went down with the VR6 where people had to make passenger mount brackets in there garage in order to get it to work in a B5 chassis. It either is done right or not at all so you will be seeing the B5 kit very soon.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

INA said:


> The set back right now is that we are redoing the oil filter housing adapter plate (casting it) so that we could incorporate the OEM check valves and have all the proper channels without having to cross drill the part for oil channels from 3 different locations.
> 
> I really don't want to go down the road we went down with the VR6 where people had to make passenger mount brackets in there garage in order to get it to work in a B5 chassis. It either is done right or not at all so you will be seeing the B5 kit very soon.


cool keep me posted I still want the brackets and plate like yesterday(more like last summer actually lol)


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Car was at Wuste over the weekend. The car currently sits on a 645whp/612wtq [email protected] I think we can touch 700whp with more stable boost control. We put in a set of IE springs and retainers to help out a drop off in torque at 6500 we are suspecting is backpressure keeping the valves closed. Stay tuned.. Owner is pretty peachy happy with 600wtq, so I am not sure he is going to allow a bigger turbo, but I'll keep working on him.

Oh yeah, and it was in last months issue of European Car if anybody needs a good read.








[video]http://theprojectpad.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=1032[/video]

Hank


----------

